# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  mrt 2.12 hawei update<support remove account frp change imei country model and more>

## mohamed73

*Download Mrt setup, and run Mrt 2.12 software,inside has this function*    *Support huawei hisi cpu all the mobile phones*  remove accountfrpunlock bootloaderrelock bootloaderread bootloader unlock keyimei writewifi mac writebt mac writeSN writePCB SN writecount writechange carrier operatorchange model...  *support huawei qualcomm cpu all the mobile phones*  remove accountfrpimei writewifi mac writebt mac writeSN writePCB SN writecount writechange carrier operatorchange model...  *this is free update for mrt donge user...with out pay!!!*   
DOWNLOAD LINK : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

